# PC geht nach 2-3 Sek aus HILFE!



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade mit einem Kumpel mein Pc zusammengebaut.

Wir haben alles gründlich kontrolliert und dann endlich den Netzteil angeschaltet! Zunächst mal den WOW-Effekt gehabt, aber nach 2-3 Sekunden war alles wieder aus 

Woran kann es liegen?

System:
Phenom 1055 x6
asrock 870 extreme
4 gb ram kingston
gigabyte gtx 460
cougar 550 watt
xigmatek midgard

bitte dringend um Hilfe, am besten jetzt da wir gerade an diesem Problem arbeiten.

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2010)

Sitzen alle Stecker fest? CPU-Kühler nicht zu fest angeschraubt?

Alle Kabel am MB befestigt?


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

Oh Gott es ist doch Jemand da :-O..dankee

alle Stecker stecken fest.

Mit dem CPU-Kühler haben wir einige Probleme gehabt (xigmatek achilles), da wir den nicht 100% fest anschrauben konnten. Also sitzt auf jeden Fall fest, aber je fester ich Schraube, desto mehr gehen die Schrauben ans Mainboard?! Das beschädigt ja das Mainboard..

denke eher, dass es an andere Kabel liegt ?!


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2010)

> Oh Gott es ist doch Jemand da :-O..dankee


Klar ist jemand da. 

Könnte auch das Mainboard oder der RAM sein.

Versuche mal mit nur einem RAM-Riegel zu starten.


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

Beim Netzteil sind 2 Pins fürs CPU vorhanden. Im Mainboard sind auch 2 "löscher" für 2 Pins...passen aber nicht mit den 2 Pins des Netzteils überein..
Wir haben deshalb nur 1 angeschlossen, liegt es daran?


----------



## Painkiller (5. Dezember 2010)

Kann gut sein. Aber eig. sollte das schon passen.


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

Mit 1 Ram-Riegel gehts auch aus.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Mainboard ganz rot blinkt beim Einschalten...sieht nicht "normal" aus...


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

weißte was....wenn du kurz Geduld hast, mache ich 2-3 Bilder und poste diese..

Achte nicht aufs Kabelmanagement...das wird geordnet, sobald alles funzt


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## billythekitt (5. Dezember 2010)

Du musst noch den 4 Pin stecker am 20Pin Mainboard stecker einstecken und den zweiten 4 Pin an deinem ersten 4 Pin Stecker des Mainboards einstecken.


----------



## Happy Chicken (5. Dezember 2010)

Moin oder Abend, naja kann man drehen wie man will 

wie billythekitt schon sagte ist es wichtig dass du noch einen 4-Pin Stromanschluss zu deinem 20Pin Atx-Strang hinzufügst damit das MoBo mit genügend Saft versorgt wird. Solltest du das gemacht haben dürfte dein Rechenknecht wieder ohne probleme laufen. Damit du auch genau verstehst was wir meinen hier hab ich noch ein Bild dazu:


Also wünsch noch ne angenehme Nacht 
LG 
Happy


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

liege jetzt traurig im bett und rege mich immernoch auf 

ich danke euch vielmals für die hilfe und werde morgen direkt zu meinem kumpel fahren und sas thema ausprobieren!leider wird es erst morgen mittag so weit sein,werde dennoch berichten!

dankeee...kann jetzt wohl doch besser schlafen  hahahah


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

doch zu früh gefreut!

hab kumpel erreicht und er meinte, dass wir das auch schon versucht haben !!
also 20+4 und 4+4 am Mb..

andere vorschläge? soll ich andere bilder machen?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. Dezember 2010)

Hat das Board Sata3? Wenn ja und ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr keine Platte dafür habt, falscher Sata Anschluss?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

Alle Abstandhalter zwischen Mb und gehöuse drin?
nicht das das ding nen kurzschluss bekommen hat oder so


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

hallo..
wir sind am rande der verzweiflung!

dennoch eine hoffnung bekommen!

wenn wir denn mainboard mit cpu-kühler und netzteil anschließen funktioniert es!!
aber ohne gehäuse, graka oder sonstiges..

lag es an den abstandhalter?? die haben wir vergessen??


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja habt ihr denn in alle Löcher, wo beim Mainbaord welche waren, Abstandhalter zum gehäuse hingemacht?


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

ei wir haben jetzt gerade alles auseinandergebaut und uns ist dann aufgefallen, dass wir die Abstandhalter garnicht benutzt haben.

Ich poste jetzt die Netzteilkabel und es wäre nett von euch, wenn ihr mit Nummerierung die Kabel an den Mainboard zuordnen könntet.

also Zb: 1. Cpu-Kabel an 1. Markierung am Mainboard..

Wäre voll Dankbar


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

bitte die Kabel mit Nummerierung zuordnen, eventuell haben wir irgendwelche Kabel falsch angeschlossen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

*ES FUNZZZZZZZTTTTTTT !!!!! 

...ich bin der glücklichste Mensch dieser Welt !!! 

ich liebe euch allegar für Geduld & Hilfe !!!
*
Diagnose:

Abstandhalter dran gemacht (vorher vergessen) und CPU-Kühler ausgebaut und zu 100% fest angeschraubt und befestigt !!!

Weils so schön ist noch ein Bild davon :

*DANKEEEEEE*


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Dezember 2010)

Dann gabs wohl nen Kurzschluss, weil ihr die Abstandshalter nicht dran hattet


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Dezember 2010)

Und nix an hardware kaputtgegangen?
Dann hoffe ich mal das du auch keine Langzeitschäden davongetragen hast...


----------



## energiema (5. Dezember 2010)

Nichts ist kaputt, alles läuft wunderbar...natürlich was wir bis jetzt sehen konnten 

CPU 27°C
Mainboard 22°C 

alles hört sich gut an


----------



## billythekitt (13. Dezember 2010)

Freut mich das es läuft und hoffe ihr habt jetzt lange spaß an der Hardware.


----------

